# Light Hood problem.



## Jeffreybomb (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi all,

We have a vertical-standing tank with a very specific light hood that makes it extremely difficult to buy any other kind of light hood for the design. Our current hood requires 15" bulbs. Unfortunately, the hood burns out bulbs in a matter of a couple weeks!

I'm wondering if anyone knows how to lower the power consumption of a hood? We're pretty sure the hood is overpowered and it's causing the lamps to blow left and right.

Anyone ever tried something like that? Is it difficult to do? Am I better off taking it to a lighting store and asking them to do it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flying Z (Mar 8, 2010)

Jeffreybomb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have a vertical-standing tank with a very specific light hood that makes it extremely difficult to buy any other kind of light hood for the design. Our current hood requires 15" bulbs. Unfortunately, the hood burns out bulbs in a matter of a couple weeks!
> 
> ...


See if you can change the ballast (I am assuming fluorescent lights) other than that you may have to see if you can adapt another light to your hood.


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

*The ballast answer, may be the key. Assuming you have a 110v powered fixture, all ballasts are rated to drive a specific wattage of bulb, and or the number of bulbs they will drive. This is usually matched to the length of bulb as well, however, there should be a tag on the ballast with all this info. Lowering the input to the ballast would also lower the output to the bulb, in theory, but i really dont think this is your problem.
*


----------

